# Help with ftpd



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

I am trying to upload files from a windows machine to my FreeBSD machine using ftp. I have ftpd enabled in /etc/rc.conf and have started the daemon. Below are the commands I am using from the windows shell, but when I check on the FreeBSD system for the uploaded file there is nothing.


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ftp 192.168.2.2
Connected to 192.168.2.2.
220 my.test.box.com FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
User (192.168.2.2:(none)): mickey.harvey
331 Password required for mickey.harvey.
Password:
230 User mickey.harvey logged in.
ftp> pwd
257 "/usr/home/mickey.harvey" is current directory.
ftp>put C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\logo-freebsd.png
ftp>
```


----------



## iic2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry but I canâ€™t really help other than to relate some info that I am planning to follow myself.  I  am a little slower by nature and taking one step at a time to build an easy to run but secure dedicated web-server after I learn how to walk around the FreeBSD system, thasn I plan to rent.  Others will be more informative right now, but this info could prove helpful down the line.

â€œI recommend leaving FTP disabled (FreeBSD's default). FTP is not nearly secure as SFTP or SCP. Almost any modern FTP client is capable of SFTP and the SFTP daemon runs by default on FreeBSD.â€

BY:
http://www.imarc.net/communique/view/52/run_your_own_unix_web_server_part_2_of_3


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks for trying to help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2009)

What happens if you cd to C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\ first and upload logo-freebsd.png from there?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice, that worked. Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

Is what I'm getting now, and when I insert the image in an HTML document it just shows me the broken image symbol.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

fixed it by transferring in binary mode


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess the spaces in the path name confused ftp. Something like 
	
	



```
put "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\upload logo-freebsd.png"
```
 may or may not work.


----------

